# Fresh Black Truffles ???



## ma facon (Dec 16, 2004)

OK , I just received a 1/4 pound of fresh black truffles , What do you think I should do with them ? :chef: [ besides simply eating them ]


----------



## mlmcooks (Dec 22, 2004)

Sear off your fish filet, (Seabass, Halibut...) then finish in oven. Lay the truffle slices on the fish so they overlap like fish scales. Drizzle with clarified butter and truffle oil. Simple and delicious


----------



## ma facon (Dec 16, 2004)

What do you think the best way to preserve them for future use ? I may be receiving a pound of the white truffs so then what ? :chef:


----------



## keeperofthegood (Oct 5, 2001)

Hey oh

I have been reading on the net for the last few minutes. I need to look up your question as I have never even seen a truffle, let alone eaten one. Many adventures yet to go.

I have mostly seen that you can freeze truffles up to six months, and then there is drying and powdering them. The gourmet stores use oil or vinager typr preserves, and I found this mentode at a university:

http://sres.anu.edu.au/associated/fp.../truffles.html

Number three, sounds right awfull.


----------



## mlmcooks (Dec 22, 2004)

Wrap in parchment and cover with arborio then store in reach in.


----------



## dano1 (Oct 23, 2003)

rice or evo to store.

hth, danny


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

There is nothing like a truffle that has gone bad......oh man, the reek is so offensive.....eat them quickly....risotto is wonderful.


----------



## mlmcooks (Dec 22, 2004)

In November at an auction in NYC, Frank Giambelli, the owner of Giambelli's on 50th street paid $41,000 for just 1 truffle weighing 2# 10oz, would you?


----------



## ma facon (Dec 16, 2004)

Publicity stunt... :chef:


----------



## chefbenjamin (Oct 10, 2004)

Previously truffles were only available from Europe in Australia and I was facinated by the white truffles in a recent visit to Germany see; 
http://www.benjaminchristie.com/arti...eldorf-germany

But also visit http://www.tastruffles.com.au/ for info about these new and exciting Australian Truffles.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Take advantage.

Simple fare with truffles.

Scrambled eggs, risotto, fresh pasta with your truffles shaved over them.

Also, I have found an affinity with truffles and small poultry, paper then slices between the skin and flesh. It's the perfume that romances ones senses. Don't complicate things.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Oh, wow....

I had a meltingly wonderful dish of tender gnocci in a creamy sauce at Tru in Chicago. The waiter came over with a cueball-sized white truffle and began shaving slices over the dish. "Say when", he said. I can still taste that dish!

I agree with Cape Chef: simple is best. :lips:


----------



## ma facon (Dec 16, 2004)

I didn't mean to mislead anyone I have been eating truffs for years [ addict ] I have used them in so many ways , Salads , Potatoes , Pasta , Birds of all flights of life , Veal , Vegetarian dishes , I have preserved truffles in duck fat , Rice of all kinds , Wrapped in pastry with wine sauces , congac , reductions of all sorts , I have baked them in bread , Layered them in scallops , Wrapped lobster tails in the shell and roasted them - delicious , I have eaten 1 oz. truffs whole fresh with nothing else but my eyes closed , Truffle butter coumpounds etc... It is a great habit and every one should participate 
. OK enough about me what have you done with the GREAT TRUFF ? :chef:


----------



## ma facon (Dec 16, 2004)

This morning I had truffles with my oatmeal and at lunch I will have truffles on a grilled cheese samy . I am going to put together a white truffle ice cream and a truffled boursin cheesecake . :chef: :lips: :lips: :lips:


----------



## ma facon (Dec 16, 2004)

OK , The truffle cheesecake turned out like a dream , I used 1 1/2 in. ring molds to fashion the cakes , A layer of softened boursin then a layer of white truffle , cheese , truff , 5 layers finished with truffs . I served the individual cakes on a slightly larger round of docked puffpastry 1/2 in thick sorounded with a 1/2 of a grilled bobwhite breast , and a thin slice of seared veal tenderloin and a single shelled ak. king crab claw that was pan roasted in the shell , Tossed some asparagus tips in butter arranged them on the plate then drizzled the reduced roasted crab claw jus , white truff oil , verjuice and chopped chervil . What a happy new year that brought in !!! It was so rich yet light . :chef: :lips:


----------

